# Shadow over Innsmouth Graveyard yard haunt



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all! I am in the starting stages of a yard haunt based on a graveyard in Innsmouth from the Lovecraft story. I am starting with a soundtrack of distant waves and a fog horn. I am curious though if there is any fog juice scents that convey the smell of the beach?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don’t have any direct experience with this product, but it’s a possible option for you. You add it to your fog fluid.









Beach Fog Scent


Welcome to Halloween FX Props! Buy aAmazing Halloween props and Escape Room Props at unbeatable prices and take your decorations to the next level this Halloween!




www.halloweenfxprops.com


----------



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don’t have any direct experience with this product, but it’s a possible option for you. You add it to your fog fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't used a scent like this but use scents, I would just get it from one of the better companies like Froggy's, I have been using FogitUp, wouldn't just do retail stores. Have had good luck with them , I have done the spray on decorations, Bottle scent to add to a diffuser and the fog scent. I ended up using the diffuser more for my needs and comments made as mine was primarily done in a 10x20 shelter in the cmpground.


----------



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with this company? Fishing Pier Fog Scent


----------



## The Gill-Man (Jul 16, 2014)

runtz said:


> Hi all! I am in the starting stages of a yard haunt based on a graveyard in Innsmouth from the Lovecraft story. I am starting with a soundtrack of distant waves and a fog horn. I am curious though if there is any fog juice scents that convey the smell of the beach?


Don't know about any "beach" scents, but I highly recommend checking out the Cryo Chamber Cthulhu album: Cthulhu, by Cryo Chamber Collaboration

It's absolutely fantastic, and I've considered doing a Lovecraft themed haunt myself just to use this. They also have albums themed around other Lovecraft Elder-gods.


----------



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

This is great thanks!


----------

